

Create iOS Passbook Coupons for your users in seconds. - jasdeepsingh
http://coupono.us

======
dalacv
How are you getting around this?

([https://developer.apple.com/passbook/getting_started_with_pa...](https://developer.apple.com/passbook/getting_started_with_passbook.pdf))
Use of Apple-issued Certificates

All passes need to be signed with an Apple-issued certificate to be recognized
by Passbook. Passes should only be signed by the entity that will be
distributing the pass under its own name, trademark, or brand, and that
entity’s information should match the information on the back of the pass. It
should be obvious to users who the originator of the pass is based on the
branding on the front of the pass, and that branding should be consistent with
the contact information on the back of the pass.

If you want to hire a contractor to assist you in developing a pass, then you
will need to add the contractor to your development team and the pass must
still be signed by the entity that is distributing the pass under its name,
trademark, or brand. Keep in mind that passes can only be accessed by apps
developed using the same team account, and that have the appropriate
entitlements. So if you intend to use a companion app in conjunction with your
passes, be sure to use the same development team.

~~~
jasdeepsingh
We created the app as part of RailsRumble and are not using it for
monetization, we are also doing some spikes to see if it'll be possible for
people to upload their Certificates and we generate the Passes on their
behalf?

Probably we'll be generating the CSR's and having the users use the generated
CSR to get signed certs from Apple and upload them back to us.

Again, we haven't yet launched this officially.

------
ameen
Just a heads up guys, you haven't changed the default URL for user activation
- it currently points to
<http://localhost:3000/user/pM33mHzATCP8JiBA2cUL/activate> while it should be
<http://coupono.us/user/pM33mHzATCP8JiBA2cUL/activate>.

Hope this helps! :D

Also, great work.

~~~
jasdeepsingh
noticed this myself yesterday. we'll fix this as soon as Rails Rumble is over.

------
jasdeepnarang
Will do a followup blog post soon to explain the use cases and outline some
known-glitches.

We are going to make this product even more awesome-er! (If that's the word!
:) )

~~~
tegansnyder
Looks interesting... notice you might want to take down the features page...
its all loreum ipsum text.

~~~
tegansnyder
granted you built it in 48 hours :)

~~~
jasdeepnarang
haha! yes we did with 6-8 hours of sleep :)

------
jsinghfoss
Looks really nice. Keep up the good work guys. Now it's time to rumble : )

------
CharanjitSingh
Nice App. The idea looks really great kEEP IT UP :)

~~~
jasdeepnarang
much appreciated :)

------
JassPreet
Awesome :-)

~~~
jasdeepnarang
looking forward for more feedback in future.

------
manpreetrules
Nice work!

~~~
jasdeepnarang
Couldn't be possible without your help and contribution.

